# Horus Heresy books?



## Infey (Feb 28, 2008)

I've read a lot of posts about Horus Heresy Novels.
Since I'm from Holland and GW stuff is kind of hard to get your hands on, that is if you want specific stuff, like certain novels I am asking if you lads can give me some more info about the Horus Heresy novels, is it a series? like the Liber Chaotica? or is it something totally else?
What is in the books? is it more fiction or more fact based, detailed info about pre-heresy issues that are being "picked up" in every single book working towards the heresy itsself?

Awaiting your reply/replies.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

They are fiction but do build up a lot of pre heresy information leading up to the Heresy itself.

The Horus Heresy novels are an ongoing series of interconnected books telling the story of the whole of the Horus Heresy, I think they are the best series of novels GW has done for many reasons.

1:- It's Warhammer 30,000! - Seeing how different the Imperium was when the Emperor was still around is quite surprising,

2:- Walking with legends! - It's very cool seeing legendary characters up close, particularly as most of them are still "good guys" for some of the books. Not only that but you actually get an understanding of what's going in the heads of these characters and why they make the decisions they do.

3:- The Cast! - Here are some of the characters who you actually "see" and are living, breathing characters in the book =
The Emperor, Warmaster Horus, Sanguinius, Rogal Dorn, Alpharius, Fulgrim, Ferrus Manus, Konrad Curze "The Nighthaunter", Lion el Johnson, Mortarion, Magnus, Angron, Sanguinius, Luther, The Watchers in the Dark, Eldrad Ulthuan, Lucius (the eternal), Eidolon, Sigismund (the guy who was the first emperors champion and founded the black templars). Fabius Bile, Kharn (the betrayer), Malcador, Typhon (Typhus), Ahriman, Omegon, Abaddon (the despoiler)

4: - The secrets! - Loads of stuff that was never revealed before, it's all pretty earthshattering in terms of your understanding of the entire warhammer 40k universe, and that's before you get to Legion (which has the most astounding reveal I've seen in a GW book!).

Books in the series - 
1. Horus rising - Shows Horus at his greatest and noblest and foreshadows his turning. Luna Wolves becoming Sons of Horus
2. False Gods - How Horus is turned by chaos
3. Galaxy in flames - Horus plotting. The start of the Heresy. 
4. The Flight of the Eisenstien - The turning of the Death Guard. The escape and attempt raise the alarm.
5. Fulgrim - The Emperor's children vs the Laer. How the drive for perfection corrupts. The Dropsite massacre and the fate of Ferrus Manus.
6. Descent of Angels - life on Caliban before the Imperial discovery. Luther and the Lion's relationship. How the arrival of the Imperium changes worlds (not always for the better). Cypher.
7. Legion - The Imperial army. The Alpha legion and how they operate. Alpharius & ....... . The Cabal. 

Short story book.
8 The Dark King - The turning of Night Haunter. The destruction of Nostromo
9 The Lightning Tower - The preperation of the defence of the Imperial Palace. The fears and thoughts of Rogal Dorn.


----------



## Infey (Feb 28, 2008)

*.,.*

Thanks for the detailed info Mr.Shroud!


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Do you have to read them in order as I like the look of legion but am not too sure about spending money on the earlier ones.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> Do you have to read them in order as I like the look of legion but am not too sure about spending money on the earlier ones


You should read them in order. 

Tbh though, if you anted you could skip Descent of Angels and not miss anything, it contributes nothing to the overall story.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

angels of fire said:


> Do you have to read them in order as I like the look of legion but am not too sure about spending money on the earlier ones.


It would be best to read them in order but not essential for some of them. Horus Rising, False Gods and Galaxy in Flames should definately be read in order though.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Read Horus Rising last week and am going to get the next two tommorow, Horus rising rocked some realy cool stuff in there but its hard to see how horus got corrupted he was all smiles!


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

angels of fire said:


> Read Horus Rising last week and am going to get the next two tommorow, Horus rising rocked some realy cool stuff in there but its hard to see how horus got corrupted he was all smiles!


That's one of the things I loved about "Horus Rising". For years I wondered why so many legions would follow Horus and turn against the Emperor but once you see how AWESOME Horus is and what a great man he was you can understand it a lot better. Don't worry, they don't chicken out and avoid showing the reader when he is turned, you get a ringside seat. As for How he is turned, well that's the really clever part. :shok:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

The two short stories are worth trying to get hold of if your favourite primarch is Dorn Or Night Haunter, they also go over some of the minor events like how night haunter went nuts and whats Dorn is thinking when he's confronted with the heresy and reinforcing the emperors palace.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> The two short stories are worth trying to get hold of if your favourite primarch is Dorn Or Night Haunter, they also go over some of the minor events like how night haunter went nuts and whats Dorn is thinking when he's confronted with the heresy and reinforcing the emperors palace.


A minor note on "the lightning tower" but I loved the fact that the Mona Lisa was hanging in Malcador's office :grin:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah its subtle bits like that, which make me like Dan Abnett as a writer.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Finished False gods and all I can say is damn Erubus:angry::angry: Good book and the series is definattly worth reading.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

where can i get hold of the short stories? iv read all the heresy books outstanding except for descent of angels (what was that all about!?!) but i didnt know about the short stories. nothing much to do til august when the next book comes out!


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

I love the series but I can't get a hold of False Gods:angry::ireful2:. Cant wait for Mechanicum (?) the one about the corruption of segments of the Adeptus Mechanicus.


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

normtheunsavoury said:


> where can i get hold of the short stories?


Yeah, seconded. Anyone know where they can be found?


----------



## Icarus (May 27, 2008)

Death Shroud said:


> Books in the series -
> 1. Horus rising - Shows Horus at his greatest and noblest and foreshadows his turning. Luna Wolves becoming Sons of Horus
> 2. False Gods - How Horus is turned by chaos
> 3. Galaxy in flames - Horus plotting. The start of the Heresy.
> ...


Damn...I've only kinda slipped behind. I skipped the topic in paranoid fear of spoilers, so I'll just say that my favourite has to be Galaxy in Flames.

Must...read...Fulgrim...


----------



## caljrow (Jun 30, 2008)

gotta agree normtheunsavoury and wolf blade i anint heard nothing on the shortstorys


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

The short stories are now available as an audio cd.

I wish they'd just rerelease them as a book though. The audio cd is rubbish imo, and i've bought it.


----------

